# Have you seen this honda



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Im putting out an A.P.B out on this 2009 honda rincon 680. I traded it to "kidrock" awhile back and if hes traded it to someone on here il soon have the title. But if you know someone who has it or if you have it yourself let me know bc il soon have the title. Thanx 










Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey man. Been off the forums a while. Text me. 2253019343


----------

